# I had to let my baby go.



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I lost my tiny boy Tommy a week ago yesterday. I've sat down to type this out a couple of times in the last few days but just haven't been able to. His health has been declining for the past 6 months or so, he was quite old, and his dementia was rapidly stealing him away. I watched him have good days and bad days in the last few months and I promised both of us that when the bad outweighed the good I would let him go. I can't say that I honored that promise entirely because I couldn't stop hoping that if I just tried ONE MORE THING he'd get better. 
He went from a good weight of 4 lbs to 2.13 lbs in about 6 months. No one could tell me definitively if he had cancer but I can only assume he did. The morning I had to let him go followed an evening of frantic pacing and a very restless night. He was exhausted and weak and I knew he had endured enough. 
Tommy was my heart dog and I miss him more than I can say. We picked his ashes up today and it's tough for me to face the fact that's all I have left of him. I have tons of photos and video but I want to hold him again and kiss the side of his beautiful little face. My entire world centered around making him comfortable and happy and I can't believe he's gone. Rest in peace my little angel. I love you.
View attachment 3431


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread, I really didn't want to open it. It just brings up too many memories of my past 2 dogs. 
I just want to tell you that I'm so, so sorry that you had to lose your pup. He is in peace now, but I understand how you feel like a part of you is missing. Thinking of you.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I know how much you loved little Tommy, and I honestly believe a love and bond that strong does not end when one leaves their bodies in this world. Tommy will be there, in every memory, every smile, every tear, and every laugh. 
I'm terribly sorry that you're having to go through this. It is, in fact, the single worst part of pet ownership... a reality that we all face at some point, but it does not make it easy. I hope you find comfort and peace. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Tommy will be waiting for you at the "Rainbow Bridge", when your time has come. This is the only comfort I get in knowing that my pets will go long before me.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Donna...I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your little baby, Tommy. :frown:

Don't know what else to say...

Sigh...just so sorry.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Donna, I am so very sorry to hear about Tommy.
I can tell that he was the light of your life. Please
know that you and Tommy will be in my thoughts
and prayers. You are an awesome pet parent.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm sorry for you loss ((hugs))


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss, Donna.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you tried your very best to give your friend the best you could give from your heart....

and now you've given him the greatest gift of all...letting him go...

you knew enough was enough when it was enough and now he will live in your heart, cherished and safe.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Thank you all. I know most of you understand how this feels. He truly was the light of my life. Sunday morning I got up and felt so overwhelmed with grief and just prayed for a sign that he was still with me a little bit and that he knew I did all I could for him. 
My husband and I have an area in our yard where we've always fed the wild birds and we would watch them from our screened porch. I especially love to watch the hummingbirds. This summer and last we've both just been busier than usual and haven't kept up with the feeders. In the heat here the nectar we put out for them goes bad quickly so has to be changed nearly every day. I just didn't have time to keep up with it so we really never see the hummingbirds any more. Tommy's always made me think of a tiny hummingbird in that he was so small and fragile but amazingly resilient at the same time. I thought if I could just see one that morning it would make me feel like he was still around in spirit. 
My husband came out on the porch and sat down with a cup of coffee and a minute later I thought I saw one out of the corner of my eye. I asked if he'd seen it and he said yes, it's over across the driveway. It stayed for several minutes, buzzing around here and there. I hoped it would come to the screen and peer in at us like they'd so often do but it didn't and soon after flew away. I didn't say anything to my husband. I just needed to have that for myself. That night I got on this forum and someone had posted several beautiful photos of hummingbirds. Hmmm....
This was the last photo I took of my little guy. I can't believe I won't get the chance to take more. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Believe me I understand how you feel. Selfishly I wish they would all decide to just go quietly in their sleep and save me having to make this hard decision. You loved him to the end and he knew he was your heart dog. You did all you could and gave him the give of peace and rest when you could no longer so anymore for his frail little body. Remember he is waiting for you! HE still lvoes you. Please know we all have lost and ache with you.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of sweet Tommy. He was so lucky to have such a wonderful, devoted and loving family who cared for him as much as you did. Find peace and comfort in the memories of him and knowing that he is at peace now.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> I lost my tiny boy Tommy a week ago yesterday. I've sat down to type this out a couple of times in the last few days but just haven't been able to. His health has been declining for the past 6 months or so, he was quite old, and his dementia was rapidly stealing him away. I watched him have good days and bad days in the last few months and* I promised both of us that when the bad outweighed the good I would let him go. I can't say that I honored that promise entirely because I couldn't stop hoping that if I just tried ONE MORE THING he'd get better.*
> He went from a good weight of 4 lbs to 2.13 lbs in about 6 months. No one could tell me definitively if he had cancer but I can only assume he did. The morning I had to let him go followed an evening of frantic pacing and a very restless night. He was exhausted and weak and I knew he had endured enough.
> Tommy was my heart dog and I miss him more than I can say. We picked his ashes up today and it's tough for me to face the fact that's all I have left of him. I have tons of photos and video but I want to hold him again and kiss the side of his beautiful little face. My entire world centered around making him comfortable and happy and I can't believe he's gone. Rest in peace my little angel. I love you.
> View attachment 3431


don't feel bad, I did the SAME thing with shane...and because of it, he suffered an unesscary stroke, but it felt good to put him down, after seeing him lie that...even though it wasn't the right thing to do.

heck shane refused matzah which he loved, and istill kept him alive..he wouldnt even use the potty.
hopefully with winston we do the right thing...but it';s hard.

just know that you only did what you did because you loved your dog.


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

I can only echo what everyone else has said. So very sorry for your loss, I truly am. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry, it is so hard to give up a loved one. Just remember that he isn't really gone, he is still in your heart and you have all the good memories. It has been 8 months since my Johonna died and even though I still get teary eyed, I have so many good memories, I still tell people about stuff she used to do and it brings a smile to my heart to remember. I don't believe in reincarnation, but when I got Pinky I do believe their is a little of Johonna inside of her, so she has really helped me come to terms with Johonna's passing. Be strong and think of good memories.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry, Donna. Tommy seemed like a real special guy. I never have the words except to say I know it is hard.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry, Donna. He was so lucky to have you as his mama.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss. I was a little reluctant to read the post since I have an old one myself. It's always so hard to make the decision. 

I always tell myself that I will be with them all again someday. And I swear that there have been times when I see glimpses of my past pets out the corner of my eye, still in the house. I really think their spirits stay in our homes and keep future pets company.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

Donna, Tommy loves you. He knows how much you love him. I'm sure he understands that you need a little time to grieve but he wants you to be happy. He has you in his heart as he knows that you will always have him in yours. That will never change. 

May the love that you have for each other help you find peace
Robin


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry ... you gave him the greatest gift of all in the end


----------

